# Need help? Frys eye??



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi! I have a sunset platy who doesn't have a gravid spot but i have just notice a small black spot where the gravid spot would be. Do you think this could be an eye?  If so how long until she gives birth? 
My twinbar has just had fry (our 1st lot) and we managed to save 2 and i'm sure its the same dots i saw on her before she had fry. Thanks in advance, Emma


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the black spot is probably her gravid spot because it starts out really small and gets larger the more pregnant they are. pics would help.


----------



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Hmmmmm......fish photography-not as easy as i thought!!  I tried but it doesn't show the 'eye' at all and i have no idea how to upload them!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

upload them to photobucket then when they are uploaded there will be a list of options underneath it saying like html code, direct link, and so on. the last option will be IMG code copy and past that into your post and the picture will apear when you post your message.


----------



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If that fish has any fry, she isnt very close to delivering them. She will get very fat before she drops them.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

nice sunset platy


----------

